# messed up cycles after IUI



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I had an IUI cycle back in jan/feb which was neg and since then my cycles have been irregular. 
first one 26 days
second 33 days
now 22 days!

I was on supercour , menopour, and overtrille trigger, progesterone
obviously quite low doses. I had two good follies but no BFP. am waiting to cycle again. 

should it have messed up my cycles like this?
needless to say all sorts is now going on in my head such as early menopause etc.

has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi K jade, my cycle was always really unpredictable after a failed cycle which they always put down to the hormones. I remember after one treatment waiting such a long time for my period to come-I was waiting to try again and was desperate for it to arrive.  I would imagine that Blood tests at your clinic during your last treatment should have indicated if you were peri menopausal. The likelihood is that your hormones are still all over the place even though you were on low doses but if you are really worried could you speak to a nurse at the clinic for some reassurance?


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

iHi pinkchick
Thanks so much for your reply 
I don't think my amh etc have been tested for 3 years, but my baseline scans always look 'great' whatever that means and I responded very quick to the drugs
It's reassuring this also happened to u, 
Congrats on your LO! 
X


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks!  
If it's not been tested and your still concerned, I would definitely mention it. It's good your scans look good and you respond well. My AMH was low and I was always a poor responder if that helps at all x


----------

